# Tax Card



## mark1138 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello. I need to apply for a tax card at the local office. Since I'm Non-EU resident, I need a sponsor.

I've heard that it can be any Portuguese resident, and I've also heard it should be a lawyer. I'm concerned about asking a friend here, as I don't want to obligate them to be responsible for any taxes I fail to pay. Is the "sponsor" legally responsible in any way? If my friend agrees to sponsor me, what should his letter say - i.e. "I am representing Mark as a financial representative...".

It might be simpler and less hassle to simply have a lawyer take care of this if it does not cost too much. Does anyone know a lawyer that would be willing to sponsor or apply on my behalf for a tax card for a minimal fee?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tax card is called a Fiscal Card or NIF, if you are a EU Resident you no longer require a Portuguese Resident as a Representative, local Financas offices have been told, but that doesn't mean they are aware and you might have to persuade them to contact Lisbon.

Yes the rep is responsible which is why people are reluctant to do it or charge.


----------

